# Flyfishing for mullet



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Has anybody tried it?? i read about it in a saltwater flyfishing book, was just curious.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I've caught mullet with small soft plastics. I believe they were green grub types. Maybe a fly that is green like algae would work.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

i hooked some by accident ...them suckers can fight


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I heard a coffee bean works well but it is natural bait glued to a hook.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, the fishing may be tough if we are actually talking about targeting mullet with rod and reel. LOL


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Haven't tried it myself, but I certainly am not above it! One of my best fish on fly ever was about a 15 pound carp on a tiny 3wt fly rod.

Here's a link to guy in England that obviously takes his mullet fishing very seriously:

http://www.hartflyfishing.demon.co.uk/mullet_fishing.html

Here's another from the Florida Sportsman site:

If you Google "Flyfishing for mullet" you'll find these and at least several more.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Bruce J said:


> takes his mullet fishing very seriously:
> 
> http://www.hartflyfishing.demon.co.uk/mullet_fishing.html
> 
> .


LOL, I guess I know what we will be doing when all the specks, reds, and flounder are gone.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

One of the guys at Anglers Edge; forget his name, swears by it.

They also do guided trips on Buffalo Bayou.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i might have to try it


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Joe Doggett did a piece 5-6 years ago about fly fishing for Carp on Braes Bayou. I used to put in 20-40 miles a day on the Bike trail, and tehre are lots of big ones around the Hillcroft bridge many days. I saw a guy using a spinning rod several times, and one day helped him change out a flat tire on his bike. He told me he caught 6-8 a trip and ate them! I told him I would rather catch & release; too may treatment plants upstream from the area.


----------

